# Pictures of Moonshine/Moonlight



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Here's the promised pictures of our new love Moonshine or as my daughter calls him Moonlight.









He loves being out of his cage.









Bringing Sexy Back.









My daughter and Moonshine spent alot of time together today.









Checking out her feet.

Tonight he was on my daughter's shoulder and he leaned his head over and wanted her to pet his neck/head. If she stopped he would call for her to start again. She is in total love with him now.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Its good to see how gentle your daughter is with him, i think its important to teach children to not be afraid and to be gentle when dealing with delecate animals. I had a family friends child come up and start banging on my tiels cage, he got yelled at none the less. Some kids are just horrible to animals because they havnt been taught


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Moonlight is actually a girl  Congrats on your new addition, she seems like a sweetheart


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Moonlight's a girl? How exciting. My daughter has been calling him a her and I've been telling her the people I got Moonlight from said he was male. I'll have to tell Alivia she was right after all. 

That is so funny because they knew their first cockatiel was a male and then got Moonlight wanting them to be a couple. I assume they wanted to breed them. Then they started bickering alot and they assumed they had two males and separated them and decided to get rid of Moonshine. 

I'm glad they didn't know any better and we ended up with a super sweet cockatiel.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Moonlight is a beautiful young lady. Your daughter looks like she is so very gentle with her new friend.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's gorgeous, and her and your daughter look so sweet together!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

She is a beautiful bird!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is very pretty  How old is she?


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments on my babies.

I was told between 1 year and 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

the two of them look great together


----------



## Teegzy (Nov 21, 2009)

as you can see her taail bars are a clear indication of a female. 
And a beautiful one at that. Im guessing Lacewing/Pearl Pied


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you for all the compliments. Moonshine and I are spending alot of time together. The first thing I do in the mornings is get her out. I have to make myself put her up a little while when we're home so she doesn't get too upset while we are gone and having to be in her cage.

We were gone all yesterday afternoon/early evening to town and shopping and I missed her the whole time. I had to hold her a little bit before putting her to bed. 

Thank you for letting me know what mutation you believe she is. I was wondering but am not familiar with mutations.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Awww moonshine is really beautiful.


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

Pretty bird My kids also love to hold out tiels, especially for pictures.


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

He is really beautiful!


----------

